# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Projectors and screens

## barney118

I'm getting close to sheeting my walls and have run some cables for a projector and have no idea on size of screen or projector. I'd want to start at budget level but willing to spend a bit more on a decent screen preferably comes out from ceiling powered option so I need to understand this so I have a power point for it in the ceiling. I hopefully got the cables in the right place around 3.5m to screen. So not sure what size screen to go for either I'd assume 100-130"? I saw on cnet a Epson 3020 for just over $1k.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

Screen size is determined by projector and distance from wall.. You also need to take into account lens off set too.. 
Work out projector then screen size.. Or screen size then projector.. 
How big is the room?
What seating you got?
How big is your wall?
How high is your wall? 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> Screen size is determined by projector and distance from wall.. You also need to take into account lens off set too.. 
> Work out projector then screen size.. Or screen size then projector.. 
> How big is the room? The room is L shaped so the HT is 4 m deep to screen and 4 m wide roughly. The room continues deeper into my pool table area if that makes sense. Open plan arrangement. Which is another 4.5m deep x 7m.
> What seating you got? Nil so far but thinking of 2 rows of 4. With the back row elevated
> How big is your wall? 4 m long. 
> How high is your wall?2.4m 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

  I was hoping Armers would come to the rescue.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## David.Elliott

We went the whole hog and got the Top of the Range 1080p Epson with LED at $2500, + a 100" screen. We do outdoor movies in summer. 
Evrything else was just not in the hunt...when clarity and picture quality is counted...

----------


## Armers

2.4 meters from memory will give you max 140inch screen @ 3mtrs or so.. But then again it depends on the throw of the projector.  
There is a calculator online that can help you out a little bit with lens throw and screen size otherwise I can try and turn the method is into English ?? 
You mention its a large open plan room, you need to think about a projector that'll spit out some good light too. Unless is just for movie night... Either that or a good screen that gives you a brighter reflect.  
As for seating there is also a calculator online on how to set it out and hights and stuff, but then again that is all depending on screen size lol.. 
As for links to these things, you'll need to wait till friday night as I'm currently working away.. 
I reckon go the biggest and best screen you can buy and the go a mid rang project until you can afford to bump it up to an awesome one..  
Cheers   
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

I've had a look at the online calcs but they ask for brand model etc which I don't have.
Silly question but does a 100" screen the width or is it diagonal?   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

Diagonal..... To be exact bottom left to top right.. (Lol)  
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## woodbe

The standard is not based on anything other than the distance between the viewers and the screen. Once you have that detail, you can then work out the size of the screen. Projector placement depends on the size of the screen and the focal length range of the projector.

----------


## Armers

Some links for you:   http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/hdtv-set-up/  http://www.projectorcentral.com/proj...ulator-pro.cfm  Leading supplier of Projection Screens, AV Lifting Devices, Interfit Lifters, Connect Motor Control, Peerless Mounts and Pro-Blind Systems - Screen Technics Australia wide

----------


## barney118

> Some links for you:   HDTV Set Up Â« THX.comProjection Calculator Pro - Projector to Screen Distance  Leading supplier of Projection Screens, AV Lifting Devices, Interfit Lifters, Connect Motor Control, Peerless Mounts and Pro-Blind Systems - Screen Technics Australia wide

  Armers, I have installed the screen box for the motorised screen I will be getting, I am getting a 120" grey screen technics screen with side tension. I have decided on the Sony VPL-HW40ES. The gyprock lifter came in handy for the install. other photo is the projector pole.

----------


## Armers

Looking good mate, im a little jelly about the space and the ability to put a HT in...  I'll just keep saving up for a new tv  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------

